# Error compile X11 on FreeBSD 9.0. "Cannot find python2.7 path"



## capitaremix (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all! My name is Claudio, I'm from Buenos Aires.

I'm newbie in FreeBSD, and a few days ago, I installed FreeBSD 9.0 on my notebook.
Before the installation, I started to compile X11 from /usr/ports/x11.

When I execute *make install clean* to compile X11, the compilation show me the following error:

```
Configure: error: Cannot find pythonpython2.7 in your system path
gmake: *** Config.status Error 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/avant-window-navigator
*** error code 1
```

So, reading this, I try to add the path for python but I don't know how do that. 
Can anybody help me to fix that problem?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2012)

You're trying to build the entire X11 category.

`# cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg && make install clean`

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## capitaremix (Jun 18, 2012)

SirDice thanks!

One question, I want to install x11 and kde, what packages do *I* need to compile to have a desktop?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2012)

The Handbook section on KDE describes what to install.


----------



## capitaremix (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

